# FWB Sailfish Club Offshore Tourney



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys and gals I wanted to put the word out for this tournament. I had the chance to become apart of this club and fish this tourney last year and it was a lot of fun. This tourney is for the average recreational fisherman. I'm not sure about you other anglers but as much as I would love to fish the sandestin tourney I know that I wouldn't have a chance in hell much less a way to afford this tourney. The sailfish tourney is the perfect alternative for me at an affordable price. Right now the club has around 11 boats entered and gives every boat a good chance at a great return on their money, not to mention the optional Calcutta. If any of you fellow anglers are interested you can call Joe Bianco or PM me as I will be glad to help you with any questions you may have. Hope to meet some of you other anglers. Always look forward to a friendly competition.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like its going to be a good weekend for the tourney. We have 13 boats signed up as of now. 

Would love to have a few more boats. Hope to hear from a few of the members by Wednesday.


----------

